# knobs



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,Does anybody know where you can buy steering wheel knobs from.
Also has anyone any views on their usefulness,good or bad.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I had one and gave it away,got it off ebay cost £10 but they are a lot cheaper now on ebay.

Ron


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi ron,did you use it before you gave it away,if you did,did it help.




phil


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Phil
they work but after a while the covering on your steering wheel breaks away
Tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks tony,I suspect you have one on your big rv.Did you answer an earlier post of mine :?: It was about a friend buying a Non pas motorhome,Hence this current post about steering knobs.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

no Phil wasnt me answered your earlier post
i am an hgv trucker for my sins and ive seen them used a lot by truckers and the damage they do to the steering wheel coating big chunks come off
and thats using them with power steering where theres very little effort needed never felt the need myself
Tony


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Phill
I used it for just a short time as it was getting in the way of wheel controls [radio etc] so took it off, the wheel was badly marked so I'm glad that I did take it off, I would not use one again.

Ron


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*knob*

same as above...would'nt bother...damages s/wheel..and can get inthe way sometimes...had one on my truck..through it away.......only really useful for articulated trucks (reversing).....price by the way is now £7.50 :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for your veiws slaphead,with all critisism's from you lads & lassies
i shan't bother.No knob in my hands :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi moblee

You can get them from any of the show rallies, price from £5 to £10 depending on model.

I rather like them when maneuvering but you do have to be very careful how you mount them or they will damage the steering wheel. Also take care when choosing, some of them have clamps too small for padded steering wheels.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Cheers gaspode,for your views i'm in two minds now as to what help it would be and how much damage it might do to the steering as they have to be tight to avoid any slipping. :? :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

they were a good idea when we did not have power steering. but i find it easier without the knob now.

cabby


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There is a version for disabled motorists which involves a bar clamped across the wheel and the knob fixed to that. This minimises any damage to the wheel. The price is a lot more than a tenner. Your local mobility aids centre will have them if you still want one.


----------

